# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Bán thùng rác inox a35-o giá tốt nhất thị trường VN

## it130htx

*Thùng rác inox a35-o

Thùng rác inox A35-O có kiểu dáng hiện đại, vừa sang trọng và tiện nghi trong sử dụng, sản phẩm có hình trụ tròn đứng, nắp thùng bập bênh thuận tiện cho việc vứt, xả rác, thùng chứa rác bên trong bằng tôn hoa siêu bền, được gò nếp kín kẽ nhằm hạn chế rò rỉ nước từ rác thải, có thể dễ dàng lấy ra đổ rác và làm vệ sinh nhờ quai xách tay tiện lợi.

Thùng rác inox 
Thùng rác inox đạp chân 
Thùng rác inox nắp lật

Sản phẩm thùng rác inox A35-O có thể được đặt trong các tòa nhà văn phòng, cơ quan hành chính, khách sạn….
​
Mã sản phẩm: 
- Loại sản phẩm: Thùng rác inox
- Xuất xứ: Nhập khẩu
- Bảo hành: 12 tháng
- Chất liệu sản phẩm: inox cao cấp
- Màu sắc sản phẩm: Trắng
- Kích cỡ: (D)250mm x (H)610mm

Mô tả sản phẩm
- Cửa xả rác phía trên nắp bập bênh thuận tiện cho việc xả rác và tránh việc lộ rác ra ngoài.
- Thùng đựng rác bên trong bằng tôn hoa
- Chân đế có viền bọc cao su.
- Thùng rác hình trụ, kiểu dáng chắc chắn

Thùng rác inox a35-o mang nhãn hiệu Paloca của công ty Hành Tinh Xanh cung cấp được bảo hành 12 tháng kể từ ngày giao hàng. Công ty Hành Tinh Xanh đơn vị trực tiếp sản xuất và phân phối trên toàn quốc.

Thông tin liên hệ công ty CP Thương Mại và Dịch vụ Hành Tinh Xanh:
CHI NHÁNH PHÍA BẮC
Tầng 4, Tòa Nhà Hàn Việt, 203 Minh Khai, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.
Tel: 024.7307.5955 / 024.3627.5955 – Fax: 024.3627.5956
CHI NHÁNH PHÍA NAM
Địa chỉ:165/2 đường Bờ Bao Tân Thắng, P.Sơn Kỳ, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM.
Tel: 028.7307.5955 / 028.6660.8904 – Fax: 028.3559.2001*

----------

